# 2 male bengals for rehoming



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'am looking for a special home for my two male bengals, one is a brown spotted and the other brown marbled, work commitments and a young child mean they are not getting the attention they deserve. They are used to our labrador and ideally no other cats or someone with a lot of patience as they have been just the two of them for some time. They are very friendly and love a fuss, both neutered. They must go together. If you would like any further info or pics just ask, thanks Jen xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

This is tricky


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

This is his brother Nev x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Bump xxxxxx


----------

